# Saturday Drum Blitz



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Had Rick and his brother Greg for a half day outing and flat out whipped em for six straight hours. It didn't take long to go through 3 dozen crabs. Here's some pics of the carnage. So many rods going down even the Capt. had to tussle with a few.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks like a damn nice trip!


----------



## wayne fowlkes (Sep 11, 2004)

Way to go capt blake.looks like the ju ju i put in those rods is working. The anglers must have had a grate day on the water with you as the pictures are proff the red drum do bite in the day time if you know where to go & it looks like you know where to go. Keep up the good work tight lines
the rod wizard wayne ( wayne's custom tackle inc.)


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

gr8t report!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Happy days on the water! Is that a Bimini Twist you're using for the leader? Do you find that snelling the hook has a high failure rate? 

Skunk


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

SkunkApe said:


> Happy days on the water! Is that a Bimini Twist you're using for the leader? Do you find that snelling the hook has a high failure rate?
> 
> Skunk


I tie all my knots left handed so I would call that a reverse spider hitch. I snell all hooks when needed and have never had one pull through. I just find that its way faster to slide the hook through the loop and once you double that 50lb shock over you got yourself a 100lb leader, good eye by the way and I use a bimmini to bristol for my shock knot thanks.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

wayne fowlkes said:


> Way to go capt blake.looks like the ju ju i put in those rods is working. The anglers must have had a grate day on the water with you as the pictures are proff the red drum do bite in the day time if you know where to go & it looks like you know where to go. Keep up the good work tight lines
> the rod wizard wayne ( wayne's custom tackle inc.)


All my rods have been complete magic from you thats why I keep comin back, and will continue to do so. jUJU AINT THE WORD. ITS MORE LIKE MAGIC :fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome report thanks for posting.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Mojo*

You got it working man. That was one heck of a day.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome work. Congrats.


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

wow !!!  nice very nice


----------

